# Bằng mã lỗi Thang máy fuji



## sieutocviet4 (20/7/21)

Trong nhiều năm nay, thang máy Fuji luôn là thương hiệu danh tiếng được vinh danh và nhiều đối tượng khách hàng tin dùng, 
1 chiếc thang máy đáp ứng được mọi yếu tố mà người dùng cần đến: thiết kế tinh tế, chất lượng điểm 10, giá cả hợp lý.
Hiện nay thang máy Fuji đã có mặt và được kinh doanh tại Việt Nam, được bán rộng rãi tại đơn vị Safelift chúng tôi. 
Nếu quý khách hàng có nhu cầu hoặc cần tham khảo thêm về sản phẩm này hãy sơ lược qua mô tả sau để hiểu rõ hơn.






Thông tin về thang máy
Xuất xứ của thương hiệu thang máy Fuji alpha Nhật Bản


Về cái tên Fuji, đây là tên gọi của 1 ngọn núi nổi tiếng ở xứ hoa anh đào hay còn có cái tên thân thuộc là núi Phú Sĩ, 
tất nhiên là thang máy Fuji cũng là thương hiệu được tạo ra tại quốc gia mặt trời mọc này.
Thương hiệu được ra đời từ năm 1948, cho đến sau những năm hoạt động thì tên tuổi Fuji đã nổi tiếng khắp cả nước Nhật 
và đang tiến dần đến thị trường thế giới.






Những ưu điểm mà thang Fuji mang lại
Thang máy Fuji thông minh


Chức năng nhân tạo là 1 trong những yếu tố nổi trội không thể bỏ qua của Fuji. 
Nếu chẳng may nơi bạn sử dụng thang máy bị mất điện, hệ thống thang máy sẽ lập tức vận hành chức năng tự động, 
đưa bạn về tầng mở cửa.
Sở dĩ chúng làm được điều này bởi vì đã được trang bị bộ vi xử lí 32 bit kết phối (chỉ dành cho thang máy). 
Việc trang bị chức năng này cũng như trí tuệ nhân tạo của thang máy, 
chúng được cài đặt để có thể giải quyết thông minh trong các tình huống, 
giúp cho máy chạy êm, lên xuống chính xác theo bảng điều khiển.


Thang máy Fuji alpha Nhật Bản có thiết kế đầy thẩm mỹ






Với thang máy Fuji, các nhà kĩ sư đã chế tác chúng sao cho các khoảng trống được tận dụng đáng kể, 
vừa có sức chứa được nhiều người nhưng nhìn thang máy vẫn nhỏ gọn thanh thoát, thu gọn diện tích.


----------

